# New release



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

a picture or name will be required for worthwhile directions...


----------



## doelicious (Oct 2, 2009)

It is a stanislawski III rope release.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*rookie ...*

most dont start with that kind of release.most use these for targets not hunting.. :mg:


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

what you got is a back tension release, that triggers on motion/pressure.
as it is no safety on it, you have to draw it with your indexfinger to full draw.
When you are at full draw, you start working you back muscles, making your right shoulder rotate backwards, until the release releases.

Recommend the first 100shots (as a minimum) to be shot at bare bale, from short distance, or using Bernie's panic master.

BT releases are target releases, and need some practice to manage.
I started with a truball sweet spot II, wich I use in competitions, and I also have a Carter evolution+, for practicing proper BT.
these have a safety, so they are a bit less "scary" to use

Good luck with the BT. You will be a better archer if you manage the BT, IMHO


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't been shooting for very long, but I pretty much started out shooting with a BT release. There is no right or wrong in what release you start off using.

Don't let a BT release intimate you.  Just be conscious of how you're pulling the release back, and if needed, put one of your fingers over the opening to help prevent slippage. I have yet to smack myself with a BT release, but have done so with a trigger release, because the head was too large for my loop!

Make sure that you are actually using your back muscles to make the release go off -- there are ways of cheating! I have formed a couple bad habits with 'cheating' myself on proper BT. If you have to, have someone watch you. You also want to make sure that you are pushing with your bow arm and pulling with your release arm.... however these motions should be coming strictly from your back muscles constricting -- like you're trying to get your shoulder blades to touch.

Best of luck! It's definitely challenging, but a lot of fun!


----------

